# ISO Shelter for hunt Oct 23-26 - Box Elder - NW Corner



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Will be doing my 1st deer hunt this year up in Box Elder county- Looking to see if someone has somewhere I can crash Oct 23-26 - Trailer, cabin, whatever. Can work out what you would like for payment. txt is best thanks!. 860-977-0188 Dan


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

If I was in your situation I'd buy a tent and some camping gear. It would cost less than renting a cabin or trailer (if you can even find one). And then you would have the gear for future hunts or whatever.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have often considered living out of a U-haul trailer or truck for the hunting season. But then you would still need the basic cooking items and if it does get cold those uinsulated sides of the truck or trailer get real cold real fast, plus you wouldn't want any kind of heater or cooking stoves inside of them since there is no ventilation


----------

